# Horrible bus driver!



## kalidarkone (May 1, 2009)

I just got on the UWE link bus to go to the library. An old lady got on ahead of me, she only wanted to go one stop (bottom of Fishponds road to Eastville park) the bus driver said £1.50 at which the old lady looked shocked and questioned the price. I stepped in and asked the bus driver if that was the price for an OAP (it did seem excessive) he immediatly raised his voice at me and told me not to get 'funny with him' and that the old lady needed a card. I replied 'well its not as if she is pretending to be old is it?' this caused more indignation from the bus driver. I asked why on this occasion he could not let it go and he ranted about the reccesion and how he could lose his job etc and then spoke very rudely to the old lady when she questioned his attitude and told me to mind my own business.

Anyway she paid her £1.50 and I got my ticket not bothering to carry the argument on. When it was my stop the bus driver delayed opening the doors for me so that he could threatningly say 'And you, next time stay out of my business' I replied 'You better be careful I dont report you -then you might lose your job' he shouted 'whatever' at me. 

If the bus driver has to see an OAP card then fairenuff, it was the aggressive manner in which it was said. I chatted to the old lady after and suggested she get an OAP card that it was free, she would just have to fill out a form.

I wrote down the reg of the bus and I think I should report him as his behavour was disgraceful and there was no need for it. I feel a little aprehensive about getting the bus back in case I get the same driver- I hate that I feel like this

What would you do? and no I do not want to bone the bus driver or the granny!


----------



## bluestreak (May 1, 2009)

Just report him.  It's a shit job, but there's no need for him to be a cunt.

Either that, or just let it go and don't upset yerself.


----------



## rutabowa (May 1, 2009)

i had a nice bus driver the other day who let me on when i had run out of oyster, so it is swings and roundabouts.


----------



## Madusa (May 1, 2009)

I would let it go. 

Or just bone them.


----------



## Yetman (May 1, 2009)

Bus drivers in general are fucking cock sucking mother fuckers. IME.


----------



## kalidarkone (May 1, 2009)

rutabowa said:


> i had a nice bus driver the other day who let me on when i had run out of oyster, so it is swings and roundabouts.



Most of them are fine.


----------



## harpo (May 1, 2009)

bluestreak said:


> Just report him.  It's a shit job, but there's no need for him to be a cunt.
> 
> Either that, or just let it go and don't upset yerself.



Do both.

There seem to be more and more surly bus drivers these days.  
I had one recently who accused me, loud and aggressive, in front of the whole bus of pressing the bell to stop when I hadn't been aywhere near the fucking thing.  I had a good shout back and got it off my chest that way.


----------



## skyscraper101 (May 1, 2009)

Bus drivers are so hit and miss.

boom tish.


----------



## Geri (May 1, 2009)

You should report him, and send a copy to the Traffic Commisioner. 

I did that when a Wessex Connect driver tried to bully me off the road, although they replied saying he no longer worked for them so they couldn't take any action - a blatant lie, as I've seen him several times since.


----------



## pk (May 1, 2009)

Naaa. Report all public sector workers that act like cunts.

It's not grassing, it's promoting niceness.


----------



## Zaskar (May 4, 2009)

I think the op sounds like a busy body from hell.

Most old ladies are miserable shits too.

She wants to ride she should pay - I really fail to see the injustice unless you think old people should be objects of gushing nauseous pity... ;-)

Reporting the driver is just stupid.


----------



## kalidarkone (May 4, 2009)

Zaskar said:


> I think the op sounds like a busy body from hell.
> 
> Most old ladies are miserable shits too.
> 
> ...



Its not about what the driver said or the stance he took-it's about the aggressive, rude and disrespectful manner in which he replied to a valid question. The old lady was not miserable-far from it. However the driver really was. The old lady was pretty frail and had a walking stick. It would make no odds to the driver if he charged her the OAP fare.


----------



## JTG (May 4, 2009)

of course you should report him, he was out of order. It's a crap job but there's no excuse for being rude to people


----------



## Gerry1time (May 5, 2009)

Absolutely report him, you'd be surprised how well it can be dealt with. Ultimately, we can all do something to try to make public transport in Bristol better, or we can just sit around complaining about it. Saw Cllr Jon Rogers was in the paper the other day talking about rude bus drivers in Bristol (he's running transport at the mo), so may be worth cc'ing him too.


----------



## DaveCinzano (May 5, 2009)

You can get through to Jon Rogers directly on Twitter (he's online at the moment):

@CllrJonRogers


----------



## maomao (May 5, 2009)

My mate got sacked from driving a bus for not letting on a Chelsea pensioner (in full uniform) without a bus pass.


----------



## pk (May 5, 2009)

maomao said:


> My mate got sacked from driving a bus for not letting on a Chelsea pensioner (in full uniform) without a bus pass.



Good!


----------



## 43mhz (May 5, 2009)

Report it. Some people only learn the hard way..but learn it they must


----------



## Guineveretoo (May 5, 2009)

I have encountered some completely foul bus drivers in London, including one the other day, who tried not to let me on the bus (he had been forced to stop by a red light, so he was actually at the bus stop) because he hadn't seen me putting my hand out for the bus. I knocked on the door and he opened it, and I said "thanks", and he just said "what it is say on that bus stop?" I kind of looked at it, and didn't have a clue what he was on about. So he repeated it, until I leant out of the bus and tried to work out what he was on about. Turns out, he was trying to point out that it said "request" bus stop, which means that you have to "request" the bus, and he hadn't seen me holding my hand out, because I assumed he had seen me, and put my hand down in order to get my Oyster card out.

The lights then changed, and he zoomed off before I had got to my seat. No surprises there, of course, but I did have my walking stick with me at the time.

Fucking bastard.

But I didn't bother reporting him.

There have been many similar incidents that I have witnessed or been subject to, but I never do report them. 

I have also witnessed incidents where the bus driver has been really good and patient and polite, and also incidents where the driver has been subjected to unnecessary aggression.

There was one weird incident a while ago, where the bus I was on was approaching the red lights by Westminster tube station, and a woman ran out from the bus stop there (which is not the bus stop for the bus I was on), and started banging on the front windscreen, demanding to be let on. The driver wouldn't let her, so she just stood in front of the bus, and wouldn't move. He couldn't get round her, because there was so much traffic, and he wouldn't open the door. This went on for several minutes, with the bus stuck in the middle of the road, and traffic going past on both sides of it. She kept shouting at him, and banging on the bus every now and then. The driver wouldn't open the door, and I am not sure I blame him, because I have no idea what would have happened if she had got on!

Anyway... no idea whether you should report the bus driver, sorry.


----------



## pogofish (May 5, 2009)

Bristol is First Bus IIRC?

If so, don't bother reporting the driver directly to them, go via your councillor/head of council instead.  If you go direct to First, or to the PT administrators, your complaint will be treated as toilet paper.


----------



## Oswaldtwistle (May 5, 2009)

kalidarkone said:


> he ranted about the reccesion and how he could lose his job etc



Ironically he proberbly has one of the most recession proof jobs this side of undertaking- so I don't know where he got that line from!!


----------



## madzone (May 5, 2009)

Zaskar said:


> I think the op sounds like a busy body from hell.


 
Good! The more 'busybodies' the better IMO. Much better then being all 'English' and not stepping in to help. Well done, Kali!


----------



## keybored (May 9, 2009)

Zaskar said:


> Reporting the driver is just stupid.



You wouldn't grass him? People like this make the world a worse place.


----------



## zygote (May 9, 2009)

Zaskar said:


> Most old ladies are miserable shits too.
> 
> She wants to ride she should pay - I really fail to see the injustice unless you think old people should be objects of gushing nauseous pity... ;-)



You are a fucking arse. I really hope you don't get old.

SOON!


----------

